# fishing vessel destination missing alaska



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

Destination missing feared sunk. uscg searching, requests local assist for survivors/bodies. st george alaska

destination is a seattle based 98 ft ship

https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/USDHSCG/bulletins/186b519?reqfrom=share

http://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Co...-fishing-vessel-near-St-George-413505893.html


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

all hands lost. reportedly all have expired.


----------

